# Coffee corner mk2



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

View attachment 13374


Not the machine from Francino I was expecting but hey steaming power is amazingly good.

Need to to get some more cups , but up and running another machine in my second home ,

i do love the SJ but after going back to it I appreciate the kony that little bit more.


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

you mean your 'second kitchen,'............ just like our esteemed political leaders....?

Would I vote for your though....?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Looking good Cat!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

IanP said:


> you mean your 'second kitchen,'............ just like our esteemed political leaders....?
> 
> Would I vote for your though....?


I think I may be a bit to honest for a political career , but if I was elected I would abolish VAT on all new coffee machines and have a subsidy for any machine with a lever . A bit similar to the boiler replacement scheme but with out any papers to fill in .


----------

